# Best gloves for winter?



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

What gloves do you use (recommend)? I have managed to keep everything else warm so far, but my hands got numb tonight on my ride home from work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I gave up on gloves and switched to pogies,(handwarmers that attach to the bars) and it is much easier to keep my hands warm with them. Before I gave up, I did learn a few things. Beware most "winter bike gloves", they are often barely insulated if at all and only suitable for around or above freezing. Always check the spec for insulation type, you need something more than fleece. 

My favorites were a pair of lobster type gloves from ebay that looked like they were made for snowmobiling. I would add a thin liner glove and a chemical warmer pack (hothands, etc.) if needed. Mountaineering or ski gloves are worth a look because some are warm but retain some dexterity; but again, some are not very warm on the bike where your arms are still and in the teeth of the wind.

An extra longsleeve layer will also keep your hands warmer, and may be worth trying even if you have to unzip a layer to keep your core from overheating.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Beware most "winter bike gloves", they are often barely insulated if at all and only suitable for around or above freezing.


^^Agree. And if I had flatbars, I`d get a set of pogies for sure! But I doubt they`d play well with drops and my standard cabled (not aero routed) brake levers.

I had good luck with mitten shells over wool gloves, then got a pair of Goretex/Thinsulate mittens on closeout that are a little easier to get on and off and a little more comfortable, but still go back to my shells + woolies when it gets down to single digits (on the yankee/****** scale). Last year I started using insulated motorcycle gloves for temps down to mid 20s, and I like them too.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Ski gloves/mitts can be had for a fairly small sum. They come in all shapes, sizes, features, prices. Mitts keep hands warmer than gloves and I would imagine that pogies do a better job still.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I go all out and wear winter mittens. My hands get sweaty toward the end of my commute, but my fingertips don't feel like they're going to freeze off in the first half. I still have enough dexterity to operate my brakes and shifters (Soras). It's been 20s to low 30s here.

I just got curious and started looking up pogies and found something claiming to be "road bar pogies" although they look more like a small windshield for your hands. Maybe it's enough.

edit: hmm, also Bar Mitts - Ride in Comfort .


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I ride with these and have been very happy:

http://www.sugoi.com/usa/bike/accessories/gloves/firewall-z-glove.html

The coldest we usually get around here is low 30's. The rare times it gets colder, I put on snoboard mittens over a regular pair of long finger riding gloves.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I think for winter the biggest thing is to have something windproof. Gore has plenty of options depending on how much you want to spend, but I am leaning towards the bar mitt option since I can wear a thin glove and keep the wind off and not sweat too much. 

I'd actually like to hear from bar mitt people as to how warm they are. They seem pretty open and really more of their own little shell to keep a pocket of heat, but a lot of ventilation. Is that pretty much it?


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

i bought a pair of 20-30 dollar gloves from a local sports store about 5 years ago for snow shoeing and ive used them for the last 2 years everyday for commuting. they are way warmer than any cycling glove ive tried.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been using a pair of Planet Bike Borealis gloves for the past week. Not using the inner fleece gloves, instead I'm using my thin Under Armor gloves, works great down to 38F (this morning) for my hour commute to work. Below that I'll probably switch to the fleece liners, we'll see. They keep my hands nice and toasty. They also did well during the downpours we had earlier this week, they're pretty water resistant, but I had some water running in from my jersey sleeves. The only disappointing thing is that the stitching already came apart for the one velcro piece on the wrist, I'm going to contact PB about that.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dalton said:


> I'd actually like to hear from bar mitt people as to how warm they are. They seem pretty open and really more of their own little shell to keep a pocket of heat, but a lot of ventilation. Is that pretty much it?


If you mean the bar mitt brand I don't know, but if you mean the term generically, then mine are quite toasty. They block wind, rain, snow, and have some insulation. I usually keep the toggle on the bar pretty snug but don't tighten the wrist closure at all. I have the "regular" Dogwood Designs pogies, I think someone said they are in stock at fatbikes.com Today it was 23F and I started out with wool gloves inside them but took those off halfway.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> An extra longsleeve layer will also keep your hands warmer, and may be worth trying even if you have to unzip a layer to keep your core from overheating.


That's worth repeating.
I'd love to find a pair of insulated gloves that reaches all the way up to my armpits.
Arms and hands are a package deal when it comes to warmth in the winter.


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

So I'm going to try the bar mitt for sure. I honestly didn't know such a thing existed as this is my first year commuting  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Specialized makes a 3-in-1 lobster-style glove that I find quite good, especially for the price ($60US last time I looked?). The liner is a little clunky feeling, but works well in the shell, or alone; it is wind/water resistant, heavy nylon weave. Only the shell has a wiping surface on it, and that is fairly rough (neoprene patch).

As far as grip goes...well, let's say I have difficulty putting my water bottle back in my cage after getting it in my palm.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

For anything colder than -5C (about 25F), I switch to mitt shells and fleece mitt liners. I think the shells are made by Outdoor Research - waterproof and breathable. Fleece liners from MEC. There is some reduced dexterity from not wearing gloves, but I can still operate the shifters and brake levers.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

dskunk said:


> That's worth repeating.
> I'd love to find a pair of insulated gloves that reaches all the way up to my armpits.
> Arms and hands are a package deal when it comes to warmth in the winter.


Cut the end off a pair wool knit socks. Use them like arm warmers.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

*HotSnapZ!*

I wish I would have known about HotSnapZ when I was riding the cold weather in Germany.

http://hotsnapz.com/videos/HotSnapZB_720x480.mp4
Reusable hand warmers & massage therapy heating pads

I have a set now, but I would have used them a lot more when I was in Germany.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP - how cold is it going to get where you are? In numbers...

Where I am, I very rarely ride in temperatures below 40 F. I add some full-fingered glove liners and call it good. I'd roast in what some other people are suggesting, just as they'd be cold and unhappy in my choice.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those Sugoi look nice, I use a pair of these...

Gloves


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Great thread as was wondering the same thing this morning as I was going through the pains of my frozen fingers thawing out after it being all of 21* F this morning. Wore my Merino baselayers under my riding shorts and jersey and the rest of me (minus face/ears) was just fine. Need something that is more windproof than anything else but think the the Sugoi/PearlIzumi lobster style gloves with my long finger riding gloves under should be more than enough.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I just ordered those, Mechanix Wear Winter Armor Pro gloves, from T.A.S.C.O. safety for $30 with shipping. Pretty confident in them, but I'll have to wait till christmas to get them from my US place.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the Pearl Izumi Lobsters... good to go down to about 10*F for me. I get tingly below that, even with the lobsters. 

I never got around to it, but I was going to make or use some motocross style plastic hand guards, just for blocking the wind. You could get away with much less in the way of gloves if you had a hand guard mounted on the bar blocking the wind.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah that is hard though on Aero/Drop bars. Would love to figure out the pogies for the drops but not sure if I want to drop the $75 on the dropbar version or just go for a better pair of winter gloves that I can use for mtn biking as well.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm all about layers.

Normal fullfinger riding gloves down to about 0C/32F.

Below that I add flip-top mittens to take me down to -5C/23C

Below that I keep that fliptop mittens, but swap the riding gloves for something warmer - thin running gloves, or wool gloves, or windstoppers, or a combination. Three layers will get me to -15C/5F

Below that I switch to some cheap snowboard gloves that have a fleece liner. I'll add wool gloves as an extra layer to get down to -25C/-13F

Below that I add the woolsock armwarmers that have been recommended. I'll also switch to some fancyish gortex gloves I've got, and use both fleece and wool liners. That got me to -32C/26F last year without any problems.

That system mostly just evolved from using the gloves I had lying around. If I buy new gloves now though, I go with the largest size I can find to give lots of room for layers (which is handy since clearance bins are often full of XL and XXL).

*My #1 tip* - don't ride with damp or wet gloves. The two worst rides I've had involved stopping on the way home on a coldish day, shopping for half an hour or whatever, and then heading out again with slightly sweaty gloves. @#$%# did my hands freeze. Now I carry a spare, dry baselayer with me for situations like that.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Large bulky mitts improve your dextrity and yet are much warmer than gloves.

Pogies have one big problem....if you get a mechanical you hands are gonna get really cold fast.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I prefer just using ski gloves.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Some idea of temperature range and precipitation helps with recommendations, Where I live rain is a much bigger issue than cold so my good winter gloves are the Endura Strike because I need waterproof more than warm.
It sounds like you have the opposite situation with cold as the big problem so something that combines fingers like PI lobster claws and maybe some sort of hand guard would help.


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I wear a rag wool glove. I believe the brand is Fox River. I commute often in below freezing temps and have had no cold hands.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Any wind protection? I've worn rag wool gloves... can't imagine the wind not blasting through those. Just curious?


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't noticed any issues with the wind. I live in Iowa and it seems like the wind blows constantly. I did look at my gloves a little closer and they have a thinsulate layer which would explain the wind protection. The glove is the Fox River Four Layer Glove. I would post a link, but can't because I'm a noob on the forums.


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

David C said:


> I just ordered those, Mechanix Wear Winter Armor Pro gloves, from T.A.S.C.O. safety for $30 with shipping. Pretty confident in them, but I'll have to wait till christmas to get them from my US place.


 I'm going to give these gloves a shot 2. They seem pretty form fitting and hopefully will give a little more movement than a lobster, as I often make a few stops which involves fumbling for u-lock keys. I'm curious how well they will hold up to wind which is my biggest enemy (so far) commuting, besides a-hole drivers LOL:thumbsup: It gets friggen cold up north here, so we will see


----------



## lactat (Nov 6, 2004)

Pogies - plus layers as needed

thin wool gloves -
snowboarding gloves


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

uzyrmind said:


> I'm going to give these gloves a shot 2. They seem pretty form fitting and hopefully will give a little more movement than a lobster, as I often make a few stops which involves fumbling for u-lock keys. I'm curious how well they will hold up to wind which is my biggest enemy (so far) commuting, besides a-hole drivers LOL:thumbsup: It gets friggen cold up north here, so we will see


Mechanix makes very nice quality gloves and are one of the best in dexterity/durability glove business. Heck, they even supply military and professional departments with the same exact product they offer at your local auto-parts. I put mines trough some dirty heavy work and they are holding up like a champ. And again, I'm really looking for dexterity in glove selection.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the West County Gloves, since I'm a horticulturalist. I've wore the "work" glove while riding in approx 32F temps and was fine. They also have a waterproof glove that is insulated that I wear in below freezing temps. They are constructed of good quality and have lasted years.

Garden Gloves For Every Season - West County Gardener.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

thebigfish said:


> I did look at my gloves a little closer and they have a thinsulate layer which would explain the wind protection. The glove is the Fox River Four Layer Glove. I would post a link, but can't because I'm a noob on the forums.


I once had a pair of rag wool gloves with a soft, fuzzy liner. Now that I think about it, they felt nice! Maybe I`ll look for another pair like that.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have some fingerless rag wool gloves that I wear camping when it's chilly. They're just right and not too hot BECAUSE of the amount of air flow that they allow. Makes sense with the thinsulate layer... I've just only ever had the low-tech version.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I have pogies, and I love them. It gets cold up here, they do the job well. I recently bought a pair of the Barr mitts brand. They are a thick neoprene, think wetsuit for your hands. It is still early winter, but I have had a morning or two in the low teens. My commute to work is pretty much like jumping out of an airplane, except I have brakes. I wear fingerless cycling gloves under the mitts which is just about perfect, my fingers don't come close to being cold. I may have to kick it up to my leather kinkos underneath when we get to zero and below....which we will. Regardless, pogies do the job well. If you live in a cold climate, I highly suggest them.


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Bought a pair of neoprene gloves at the local ******* shopping emporium (Walmart) but it hasn't been cold enough to really test them. Weather calls for temps into the teens this weekend so I'll give it a shot and test them out.

I had great luck with REI Headwind gloves but I think they've changed them since I bought them 3 years ago so they may not be what I used.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I received my Winter Armor Pro gloves and while I won't be able to test them out on a bike till late next week when I get back home, here's a few quick pics to get a better idea of how they are.

First impression they are stiff and thin. Not fluffy and bulky like other winter gloves, I'd say a more work glove with warm feeling at first. They are slowly breaking in, so hopefully it won't be too much resistance from the glove structure to wrap your hand around the handle bar without cramping. They are very nicely made, tough and snug. As you can see on the pic, they are thin and low profile except for the knuckles protectors. Hopefully I won't get that pinching pain when hitting my fingers hard when it's very cold... Mechanix claims them to have a wind resistant fleece liner, water repellent outer shield and Thinsulate layer sandwich between both. My concern would be they seem so thin compared to regular winter gloves that isolation for the fingers might suck, but at the same time it's supposed to be as good and less bulky than traditional winter gloves. A bit like cold weather boots, everything is in the casing, not puffing around and reducing dexterity. I'll try to break them in and if they are still too stiff to be comfortable gripping the bars and brake lever, I'll order the Winter Armor version which seems to be less rigid and more recreational intended than this "Pro" handyman contractor version. Either way, I won't have any problem using them for lumber work during winter too. They are rugged like hell, even more than my usual generic thick leather work gloves.

Edit. Stupid image uploader is flipping the pictures randomly... Sorry about that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Any padding in the palm, or is that just reinforcement?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I was thinking about these. For cost but still lobster. Thoughts? Craft Thermal Split Finger Glove > Apparel > Gloves | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Any padding in the palm, or is that just reinforcement?


There is good padding in the palm, feels like foam more than gel, it is outlined by the yellow stitchings. They feel more comfy now after wearing them casually a few times. Although they do not feel waterproof. Grabbing the car door right after a storm left the palm wet and humid, but it's hard to tell how bad it could get if you were to ride during freezing temp after having to remove some slush from around and made the palm wet... Again I think they are more designed for freezing cold where you shouldn't have anything wet around, well beside a nice slush puddle right where you accidentally drop them while trying to get your smartphone out. The top seems to be water resistant. But they are warm.

Time will tell


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

It's not extremely cold here in the LA county area for me to get winter gloves, but I'd definitely get a pair if I hapen upon a pair that fits. Right now for cold mornings I wear a pair of regular Thor MX mtn bike gloves over a pair of Nike running/jogging gloves. Works fine but a few days ago on my commute they weren't sufficient enough to prevent my fingertips from feeling that cold sting. It was so cold that morning even my toes were cold! That rarely happens. Maybe never. But it was cold.


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheap pair of neoprene waterski/kayaking gloves do pretty good for me down to nearly freezing.. Layer just about any other type glove on top of that for colder as needed.


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

David C said:


> Mechanix makes very nice quality gloves and are one of the best in dexterity/durability glove business. Heck, they even supply military and professional departments with the same exact product they offer at your local auto-parts. I put mines trough some dirty heavy work and they are holding up like a champ. And again, I'm really looking for dexterity in glove selection.


I concur about Mechanix!


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I was given a pair of Specialized Radiant glove for christmas. Specialized Bicycle Components

I used them on a snow ride new years day in single digit temps. My hands were a sweaty mess. I'd say they were more than warm enough. Did a great job holding the bars with all the bumps and ruts. I wore then today on my daily commute. 23 F on the trip home and my hands were ideal temp, but when the blood started to flow a little climbing hills, they started to get hot. My overall impression is these gloves are going to be ideal in all below freezing riding. Anything above that and your hand will be all wet and pruney at the end of your ride.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Update on the Mechanix gloves. Shoveling snow at -13°C at night is no problem. Riding for an hour this evening at dark at -18°C with around 10km wind is not recommended. About 15 minutes into the ride, I was starting to feel the frostbite and 5-8 minutes later it was almost a question of hypothermia and I was urging to find a heated place to stop by. They are warm, but not wind proof. So beware if you're gonna ride for more than 20 minutes in freezing and windy conditions. Otherwise I still have to test them in down to -20°C doing work outside like shoveling or such where wind isn't a factor. And to see if a small wind at -10°C will be bearable for riding. Might also order the Winter Armor version to compare it to the Pro one. Just a head up while I'm gonna test them more.

Brrrr !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Edit, here's with the gloves. Stupid smartphone


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ thanks for the updates on the gloves. I know the "oh crap! where's the nearest coffee shop!" feeling when you realize that your hands are in real danger. Biking wind is just so nasty.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, the moment you realize that you're screwed and it's gonna hurt so bad, but it sucks coz everything else is fine... Then you finally get home and the padlock for the backyard is frozen and you have to swing the 40lbs bike over the high fence and in your head the clock is ticking for your fingers. The newspaper this morning said the temp yesterday was down as low as -19°, with 15km/h wind for a feel of -29°C... I would have said more of a 10km/h wind max and usually a slight breeze, but pretty sure it felt around the -25°C on my way back home... It's unusual to have such low temps right now. We should be around -10 at night and just below freezing in the day. Right now my thermometer reads -15°C at 11am on a big sunny day ! Which reminds me I'd better go take care of that padlock before tomorrow morning commute at 7am.

Oh, and the gloves aren't too stiff for riding and shifting/braking accurately.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I rode in this morning with a very thin wool liner glove with my Barr Mitts. It was -19F and I ride mostly down hill to work and I just started to feel slightly cold fingers for the first time since I started using them. Just saying, it would seem that there really isn't anything that is going to compare to that. Pogies for the win.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

bikedreamer said:


> For anything colder than -5C (about 25F), I switch to mitt shells and fleece mitt liners. I think the shells are made by Outdoor Research - waterproof and breathable. Fleece liners from MEC. There is some reduced dexterity from not wearing gloves, but I can still operate the shifters and brake levers.


Another great thing about the shell-and-liner approach is that it's simple to dry (and wash) them, because the insulation comes right out. Toss the liners on a radiator, or in front of your computer's exhaust fan, and they're dry by the time you're ready to go home. The typical waterproof "breathable" insulated winter cycling glove is way harder to dry.

I'm currently using the Manzella Windstopper silkweight shell gloves (REI has them) with one or occasionally two pairs of military-surplus wool glove liners, which are super-cheap, retain some warmth when wet, and light enough to carry spares. Wool also has the benefit of not getting stinky.

I also use cheap pogies from Amazon.com, made for ATV and motor-scooter use. There's a variety of them for considerably less than bike-specific brands. They're easy to stuff down into a pannier or trunk bag if I just want them along as backup, or want my hands unencumbered for hand signals in city traffic.

Amazon.com: Kwik Tek ATV Hand Protectors (Mitts) (Black): Sports & Outdoors










Shielding the hands and wrists from the wind chill isn't a panacea if your hands run cold by nature, but it definitely helps.

I can also put in a good word for the MaxDry / DryGuy glove/shoe dryers for you diehards who won't be stopped by slush and rain.


----------



## bikebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had great luck with Outdoor Research meteor mitts from REI. Almost overkill down to 10 degrees f so far. They have a windproof waterproof shell with a removeable fleece mitt glove inside. My only complaint is they use a magnet system to hold the fingers back if you need more dexterity when wearing just the fleece glove and the magnets pinched against my thumb riding with drop bars so i simply removed them by snipping the stitch holding them in. Otherwise awesome gloves! Perfect for cold weather cycling. I always end up too warm and shed the outer shell. Rather be too warm than freezing and numb. Every other glove I tried up until these was almost worthless. These cost me $70 at REI.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I've also become a bar-mitt addict these last 3 winters.


----------



## scavind (Mar 13, 2012)

If your still looking for gloves, I could recommend these-

http://store.glennsarmysurplus.com/usgi-military-artic-mitts-p468.aspx
USGI MILITARY Trigger Finger Mittens w/ Liners LARGE NEW

I've been using the pair with the extra finger lately and the weather has been around the low 30's (with wind chill down to the mid 20's), and lower 40's (wind chill to upper 30's), according to the weather, and they've been very warm without the liners (with the liners shifting is a bit harder but doable). Even with a bit of sweating they keep my hands very warm once you ride with them for a bit.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

wouldn't that also depend on where you are? in the Valley here, it doesn't get so cold that I need more than what I currently use; a pair of USGI leather gloves and the wool liners that goes inside them...after riding one day in the cold air without gloves, I started to appreciate the notion of wearing gloves and scarves lol


----------



## scavind (Mar 13, 2012)

well yeah it would depend on where you are. The route I take goes by a landfill and a big mall so theres a lot of open space for wind to pick up, and there's been ice on the streets for a few days, so they do well and i haven't noticed them losing heat from headwinds. I've waxed the palms just for waterproofness (and are a bit burnt). I'd rather have something that's too warm than not warm enough. You can always ventilate. I haven't a scarf, just a helmet liner under my helmet, comes around my neck and partially on my cheeks and forehead and has pile inside for insulation.


----------

